# Angelfish & barbs



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

What's up fellow members, my planted tank has been looking a lot better these days. I feel like I'm missing a few fish.

I've done the research with angelfish and barbs, I've looked everywhere got mixed answers everywhere... but to be honest I trust people on these forums more than I believe yahoo answers lol. 

My question was If I can mix tiger barbs & angelfish together in the same tank. I have a 60 gallon planted tank... now here is a list of fish I have in there.

8 - tiger barbs
2 - zebra danio
2 - fire mouth
2 - convict (babys)
1 - guppy
1 - gold fish

As of now all of my fish are getting a long very well.. the barbs usually chase each other instead of being the notorious fin nippers people seem to call them.. all of my cichlids get a long very well, no aggressiveness what so ever. That might be because of their young age who knows.

So yes, how many angelfish can I fit in there without causing fish any stress or If any.. Thank you planted tank peeps!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is my very honest opinion. Please dont take it as rude. Your firemouths and you convicts will out grow this tank. You could keep one pair or the other but doubtfully both. Either pair will eat your guppy. You shouldnt add an angelfish to any pair you choose. Unless you like your angel without wings. Your goldfish is a cool water fish and shouldnt be kept at tropical temps that the other fish like. If you get rid of the goldfish, guppy, and a pair you could add more danios or barbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Have to agree with above post. But I thought the firemouths or convicts would go after danios eventually too. I've heard that the tigers can usually stand up to the cichlids though. None of them may seem to be agressive now, but give it some time for them to grow and I'm sure you will have many mornings where you wake up to casualties in the tank with that stocking.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Placing an angel fish in that tank would result in something similar to Bruce Willis hanging out in the ghetto with that racist sign in Die Hard: With a Vengence. The goldfish (Samuel L. Jackson) would approach the angel fish and tell him he should leave before the gangsters/hoodrats (firemouth/convicts) notice him. If you've seen the movie, then you know what happens...


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Coming from experience with tiger barbs and angel fish. Don't do it. My 4 juvenile tiger barbs harassed and killed 2 awesome looking angel fish over the course of 48 hours


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I've never kept tiger barbs with my angels, but they are notorious fin nippers. Even if they don't kill your angels, they will pick their fins apart and make them not so pretty. Angels are great fish, but require more passive tankmates. I usually keep rainbows, congo tetras and neon tetras with mine. My larger angels will snack on the occasional neon tetra (once every 3-4 months), but I chalk that up to the circle of life.

J


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think some types of barbs are ok with angels. snake skin/buffalo barbs are usually fine. clown barbs are usually fine, fire barbs are usually fine. on the other side of this though are tiger barbs and black ruby barbs. they should not ever be in the tank with angels, as they will harass them to the point of starvation.

btw, 4k posts...


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Blah! I rather not get any angels then.. as far as having a goldfish in my tank, that's my daughter's goldfish and my lady would kill me If i did anything to it lol!... 

Thanks guys, I guess I might just have to start another tank set up for my future angels..

In the end I really just want my barbs & cichlids in there, I don't know what to do with the guppie & danio =/


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Leave them. Eventually your chichlids will decide for you what to do with them


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha yea I know right... sounds mean but it's my only option..

besides tossing them in my local pond, but I'm 100% sure they will end up dying anyways.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

No experience with Tiger Barbs, but i do have 6 cherry barbs with 7 Angels. all is well.


----------



## warhead_71 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tiger Barbs are fin-nippers... so anything with long fins that moves slow would lose their fins -- Danios, Angelfish, Goldfish would all get chewed up.
Zebra Danios are cold-water fish, prefer about 65degF.
Fire Mouth cichlids, like almost any cichlid, will eat anything that will fit in their mouths... and they grow to 6-7 inches. Danios, Guppies, Goldfish, and maybe even the Barbs will become food eventually - if they live that long.
Convicts are more aggressive... they get to about 6", and breed like rabbits.
1 Guppy? Poor fella... all alone in the world. Fish food.
Gold Fish are also cold-water fish... and they poop a lot... very messy fish.
Angelfish themselves, being cichlids, can become aggressive when they get bigger, and eat anything that will fit in their mouths. I doubt they'd survive to adulthood with the Barbs and Convicts. They 'might' be okay alongside the Fire Mouths, which are more timid.

But this is a lot of large fish for a 60gal. If any of the cichlids happens to pair up, they will undoubtedly pester-to-death or eat anything else that threatens their territory.

If you can't toss your daughters Goldfish, then maybe you can set up a smaller tank - even just a 10gal with HOB filter. Put the GF and Danios in that.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think you may be thinking about white clouds not zebra danios.


----------

